# Can I use any coolant?



## amt7565 (Mar 26, 2005)

Should I use only BMW sold coolant or can I use something I can buy at Walmart?
Thanks for any recommendations.:dunno:


----------



## zykac (Dec 4, 2006)

no u cant use any coolant !
spend the extra coins and go to the dealer!


----------



## brewe (Sep 9, 2006)

zykac is right. bmw coolant is phosphate free, and will inhibit corrosion.


----------



## billykouv (Aug 5, 2007)

*which coolant*

I have a copy of the TIS disk,
On searching for coolants, BMW recommends using the following coolans..
see attachments I have saved,
hope this answers all questions.

Billy


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Just use tap water.


----------

